# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Big Days Sottomarina

## hanglooose

Suche Windsurfer/innen im Raum Innsbruck - die an den Big Days mit viel Wind und Welle gemeinsam an die nrdliche Adria zum Windsurfen fahren - zb. Bora in Sottomarina.
Halbe Fahrtkosten + doppelter Spa  :Happy:

----------

